

Reddit Would Like to Buy You a Drink: Boston Oct 31 - vlad
http://blog.reddit.com/2007/10/reddit-would-like-to-buy-you-drink.html

======
sspencer
This looks like fun. I'm in. Any other YCers going?

~~~
kn0thing
I'll be there in my homemade reddit alien costume!

